# My girl grew wings at 27.5 weeks.



## xSarahM

Okay, so i was expecting boy/girl twins.
I AM expecting twins. :cry: Idk if i was or i still am.

Today i went for a normal Drs appointment. They struggled to find a heartbeat on the doppler. At first i wasnt worried, but then it took a little time. And when my Dr suggested using an Ultrasound to check baby, i guess i just knew it. And then everything was rushing through my head:

Last night i remember feeling her kick as i was going to bed. My boys on my left, my girls on my right. If i feel kicks in the middle idk who it is. So as i was feeling kicks, i didnt worry. I didnt think anything of it. Should i have known? Should i have just had a gut feeling?

So they couldnt find a heart beat on the Ultrasound either. But it appeared that her Cord was wrapped around her neck :cry: So they checked the bloodflow through her cord and couldnt get anything for that either.

How am i supposed to deal with this pain? How am i supposed to carry my gorgeous angel throughout the rest of my pregnancy? Why her? Why me? Why now? :cry:

Also, i know im not Second Tri, but idk if i can post in the Stillborn section as she hasnt been born yet :(


----------



## hannpin

Sarah I am so sorry to hear this, I have no words really that can help, but wanted you to know that I am thinking of you, and wanted to send you some big :hugs:

And as for not posting in the Stillborn section, you post where ever you want to hun, no one will turn you away around here xxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

OMG hun I am soooo sorry :cry: How devastating! Is that the only option... to carry her to term when you have your son? Doesnt her little body begin to deteriorate over time? Oh how I wish there was something I could do to change this for you :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SarahJane

Sarah, you go wherever you need to be, whether in here or the stillbirth section. Your little girl will always be precious. I am so sorry for your loss. 

If you need someone to talk to, message me x


----------



## sweetm

I'm so sorry to hear this. I don't have any advice as to how doctors usually deal with this type of situation. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## xSarahM

kiki04 said:


> OMG hun I am soooo sorry :cry: How devastating! Is that the only option... to carry her to term when you have your son? Doesnt her little body begin to deteriorate over time? Oh how I wish there was something I could do to change this for you :cry:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm not entirely sure.
I'm supposed to go back in a week, to have some blood tests done. They'll check that i dont have any toxins in my blood from my baby girl. If everything is fine, as my boy doesnt seem to have any problems, they'll hopefully keep me continuting with my pregnancy for a bit longer so that he can develop further. I'll most probably be induced earlier than normal though.


----------



## daopdesign

Oh God :cry: how awful :cry: I cannot imagine what must be going through your mind. Will they make you carry her to full term, I'm not sure what would happen in this case? I'm sorry for your loss hun xxxx


----------



## SassyLou

I am so so sorry for your loss, I don't know what else to say really.

You can post anywhere you want sweetie.

Lots and lots of :hugs:

xxx


----------



## tootsiegb

so sorry for your loss sweetie xxx


----------



## xforuiholdonx

:hugs: Wishing I could heal your pain and take it for my own. Its unfair how cruel life is. Im so sorry :(


----------



## mlyn26

I'm so sorry for your loss, how heartbreaking xx


----------



## cindersmcphee

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Andypanda6570

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: My heart is totally broken for you, I can't imagine what you are going through, my God :cry::cry: I just don't know what to say except I am so sorry and if you ever need me for anything I am around.
Sending so much love and strength. XOXOXOXOOXOOOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xSarahM

Thank you all for your kind words.
They most definately won't let me carry until full term. From my knowledge I will be having blood tests done every week to check their are no toxins in my blood from my baby girl. I don't know when they'll want me to deliver.
I have a big list of questions for my next appointment.


----------



## v2007

Oh sweetheart i am so sorry. 

:hugs:

I have a friend who pregnant with triplets and 1 of her son's passed in her tummy at 26 weeks, she carried the other 2 for another 7 weeks to give them a fighting chance. 

I lost my daughter to a cord accident same as yours, so if you need to talk i am here. 

V xxx


----------



## jojo23

awe hun im so so sorry you have to go through this, i couldnt even imagine it!!

feel free to post here anytime its the only thing that helped me through it...

i cant even try and offer advice other than to try and keep yourself going for your gorgeous little boy and i really hope this time is as easy as possible for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xSarahM

Thanks girls. I just don't know what to do with myself.
I'm just laid here in bed. Awake. My head feels tired but my eyes and my mind aren't.
I have so many questions. Do you think my doctor would let me book an appointment before I have to go in for blood sampling? Just so I can get more answers. I don't want to ask to see him and have him make me wait. That would make me more anxious.


----------



## livfc

:hugs:Im so sorry for your loss.I lost my son to a cord accident too.Just know that we are all here for you when you need to talk.Thinking of you so much,and sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## Hevalouaddict

oh darling im so sorry i lost one of my twins in december and was heartbroken but knew i had to stay for my second who i sadly lost 2 weeks later. i was 12 and 14 weeks with mine. sending love to you and your boy. stay strong for him x


----------



## babesx3

massive hugs!!!xxxxx so so sorry for your lossxxxx


----------



## ms.hope

I am so very sorry hun, life is so cruel sometimes. I lost my twin boys at 22 weeks due to premature labour. I do hope the doctors know best and give you the best care so that you can safely deliver...


----------



## Nikki_d72

Oh hon I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm a bit apalled though that they are making you wait that long, how cruel. I would call and ask to see your doctor before then as you, naturally, have so many questions. Stay strong for your boy honey and ask them everything, it's what they get paid for. xxx


----------



## Bernie

So sorry for your loss big hugs:hugs:


----------



## katie21188

So so sorry, I wish there was more I could say or do to take your pain away. Life can be defiantly cruel at times, I lost my baby girls at 22 weeks just 15 days ago :(


----------



## hayley x

I am so sorry to read about your little girl :hugs: 

:hugs: :hugs: x


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am so sorry, My heart breaks for you :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
I gave birth to my Ava at 18 weeks and we buried her on 3/11/2011 it was the hardest thing in my life I feel I will ever go through. If you need a friend I am here..XOXOOXOXOX:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

oh, I'm so sorry for your loss!x:cry:


----------



## muddles

I don't normally look in this section but your post title showed as I was scrolling down the home page. 

I am so so sorry for your loss. It wasn't your fault, there was nothing you could have done and you couldn't have known as you were feeling kicks. Massive (((((hugs)))))


----------



## xSarahM

Thanks for all your kind words, girls.

I rang my doctor up this morning and asked to go in just to get some answers about everything. He was very helpful and understanding.

When i asked how could her cord being wrapped around her neck have been the cause of all this, because its not like she was breathing. He corrected me that there was also a knot in it. I must've missed that. I guess my head was all over the place.

I will have blood tests + appointments every week. They're hoping to let me go on as long as i can with the pregnancy until baby boy is strong enough to come out. But obviously, if any problems start to arise, i would have to be induced earlier. There is still a good posibility i could have a viginal birth, which is what i still want.

We've also decided to change our angels name. She is now going to be named Aurelia Emily. (Aurelia meaning Golden.) :flow:


----------



## AP

I am so sorry Hun, my heart hurts reading this, wishing you all the strength to get though this time :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-C

I am so very sorry.


----------



## collie_crazy

I know no words can take away your pain, but I am really truly sorry for your loss and my heart is breaking for you. It must be so hard because you cant really say goodbye to your little girl properly yet :cry: I cant imagine the pain you are going through.

I love your name choice. We lost our little girl 10 days ago and named her Emily - I think its a beautiful name and Aurelia Emily is so special. 

I am glad you got some answers from the doctor. Dont be afraid to call them whenever you have questions - thats what they are there for! 

Take care of yourself, I hope you find the strength and courage to get through these next few weeks and months. And remember your little girl may have gone, but she will always be with you and her twin in your hearts forever :hugs:


----------



## Tatertot

:hugs::hugs::hugs: x a million.

Post where ever you are comfortable.


----------



## secretbaby

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your little girl (((Hugs))).


----------



## MissFox

So very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

:hugs: So very sorry honey :hugs:


----------



## Swsarah

I can't imagine what your going though. I am so very sorry to hear about your little girl x


----------



## sliksmrs

Can't even begin to imagine your pain {Big Hugs} xx


----------



## Elhaym

I am so, so sorry for your loss of your little girl hun :( :hugs: 

Aurelia is a really beautiful name by the way xx


----------



## cla

Ian so sorry Hun you are going through this xxx


----------



## Jox

ohh i am so so very sorry your little girl has grown her wings :cry: I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now :hugs: i know how hard it was to carry my Angel for 3 days until he was born :-(

Your more than welcome over in the stillbirth section but post where ever you feel most comfortable :hugs:

again, im very sorry :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am so sorry for the loss of your little girl. It must be so hard to have to carry on knowing she has left you.

You would definitely be welcomed into the stillbirth section, your little girl will be stillborn even though she hasn't already. I am sad that you feel you don't know where to belong.


----------



## swalumni

I cannot imagine how hard this is. I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## IHrtSteve

God bless you and your family...hugs


----------



## Jox

I am so sorry. Ive seen your precious little boy has grown his wings too :cry: i know its no comfort but your babies wanted to stay together. Your little boy didnt want his sister to be alone. Very special little ones. All my love xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so so sorry :(


----------



## DueSeptember

*Sorry for your Losses  I know it is Hard going through this...You will have your ups and downs...*


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh I have no words :cry::cry: I am so so sorry that your little boy has gone too :cry: But now will always be together. 

Sending you lots of hugs :hugs: Take care of yourself x


----------



## FayDanielle

I am so sorry for your losses xx


----------



## mommy43

no words just big :hugs:


----------



## ms.hope

I am so sorry hun.


----------



## honey08

:cry: :cry: 

so sorry x


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'm so sorry your darlings have both grown their wings, I'm thinking of you, I know it's so hard xxx


----------



## maybebaby3

so sorry for your losses :hugs:


----------



## Barneyboo

:hugs: So sorry for your loss xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## jennijunni

I am so, so sorry. You are a unique situation. Because while you will have the joy of the birth of your DS, you will also have the grief of having your sweet baby girl. You have a tough road ahead, but we are hear to listen, and comfort, and pray as much as you need it. I am truely, deeply sorry for you and your family. I will be sending lots of prayers. Hugs mama.


----------



## ems1

:hugs:


----------



## Jchihuahua

I'm so, so sorry hun :hugs:.


----------



## MrsRH

:hugs:
x


----------



## Geegees

I'm so sorry. Xxxx


----------



## sparkle05

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry for your losses. I'm sure they are very proud of their mummy and will always be by your side, always together :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

